# Day trip to Morocco



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am thinking of doing the tourist thing and go on a day trip to Morocco while down in Marbella and Gibralta :lol: 

Any tips would be welcome, I have heard horror stories including dont take wallets or bags and stuff cash down your trousers, also that you must have a guide huh really :?: if its that bad should I go with my wife and daughter :?: 

Or does it mean if I take my wife and daughter I am more likely to come back with camels rather than them :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tattytony said:


> Or does it mean if I take my wife and daughter I am more likely to come back with camels rather than them :lol: :lol:


Only if you're REALLY lucky. 

Dougie.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've lived and worked in some dodgy countries. 8O 

My rule has been to wear a money belt under my trousers, from which I extract a few notes at the start of each day. (Previously, my wife quickly got fed up when I undid my trouser zip when faced with a bill - It gave the wrong impression  )

I also carry a wallet with a few mickey mouse "currency" notes and imitation credit cards. No thief would hang around to discuss whether the cards were in date. :lol:


----------



## tapspanner (Feb 21, 2010)

Went to morroco on a escorted trip from fengorolla with out a doubt the worst days outing i have ever been on take my word for it ,or go at your peril


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It may be that some people have had a rough experience, but unless "you" go, "you" will never know what a nice, or rough place it is.

As always when visiting large cities or countries with a reputation, do the sensible things.

1. Don't wear jewellery
2. Keep money spread over you person / individuals
3. Don't carry loads of money / Credit Cards
4. Cameras, if you must then keep the straps attached to you always.
5. This is the difficult one, don't act like a tourist.
6. If it feels wrong it probably is, move on 

Personally, I would go and have a good time, just keep your wits about you.

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sound advice from steco1958. However on our recent tour we never felt at all insecure and I would regard Morocco as a safe place to visit. I assume you mean a trip to Tangier and that might be a different kettle of fish? Cities tend to attract all sorts!

peedee


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Tony

As I said earlier it is 10 years since my wife and I spent 7 days in Tangier, if you like to see something different and how other nationalities go about their everyday lives, not the usual safe tourist places, then you will enjoy it.

The time we spent there we never felt unsafe, going out to restaurants (French cuisine) and once with another couple visited a night club, we where shown to a reserved table at the front to see a wonderful Moroccan band.

You might have some of the local lad giving you Daughter their equivalent of the wolf whistle, which I am having difficulty describing.

Follow Steve's advise and you will enjoy your visit.

Charlie


----------

